# Gone To Yellowstone



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We're heading out tomorrow for our Yellowstone roadtrip. Other stops will include Zion NP and Bryce Canyon NP. This is our longest trip in days (16), and farthest in distance (1000 miles one way). I'll try to check in and post a few pics if I can pick up some decent WiFi along the way. Ya can't get rid of me that easy









Until then.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Have a safe and fun trip, you will enjoy the snowless Yellowstone I am sure.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Jim - Have a safe trip .... and ocassionally glance into the rearview mirrors - we should be right behind you. We leave on July 1st and are also going to Zion NP, Grand Tetons NP and to Yellowstone NP. Our trip will be 19 days / 3100 miles.

Hope your trip is super.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Jim, hope you have a wonderful trip! We just got back yesterday from Yellowstone and the Tetons. We had a fantastic time. It snowed on us the first 4 days, but it was so beautiful. We headed to the Tetons and the sun decided to come out for us the rest of our trip. We stayed in Norris campground right on the meadow and in the Tetons we stayed in Signal Mountain campground.
Have a safe and fun trip!
Wish we were still there.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

I've been to these parks twice. I'll be going back. They are all unique and beautiful. Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm jealous, what a great trip. Have a great time!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Made it to Zion River Resort and they have great WiFi here. I'm typing from the comfort of the Outback dinette







Aside from our group of two Outbacks, there are three other Outbacks here, for a total of 5! Looks like the second annual western region again. We will try not to set the place on fire this year


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jim









Glad to hear you made it in safely








How's the weather? Nice and warm I'll bet








Did you make it into Zion Nat'l Park yet??


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

skippershe said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you're a riot Dawn







You know how the weather is here right now, HOT! It's been about 103 at the peak of the day. Even still we are having a GREAT time in the national park. We hiked to the Emerald pools yesterday. And today we rode horses IN the park in the morning, then went tubing down the virgin river after lunch. It was easy to keep cool floating down the river for 3 hours









Tomorrow is our last full day here, then Sunday we move on to Yellowstone.

More to come next time.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

WOW!!! Does that ever bring back memories







.........enjoy the sights, we decided after last year that we are not officially counting Zion as a "visited" national park since we spent most of the time at some form of medical facility







We'll be back another day....Have Fun!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Crismon4 said:


> WOW!!! Does that ever bring back memories
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No kidding Tricia!

That wasn't a rally, that was a full season of Survivor!
Between your mom's injury, Gordon's twisted ankle, Shannon collapsing of heat exhaustion on a trail, Michael's 102 degree fever and throwing up the entire last night we were there (and half the way home)...the 109 degree heat and the 4th of July fires, it's a miracle we all made it home alive!!









Did I miss anything??


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

...I think you got it all....I am still particularly thankful for the "Outbacker Pharmacy" (you all know who you are)







!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Crismon4 said:


> ...I think you got it all....I am still particularly thankful for the "Outbacker Pharmacy" (you all know who you are)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Had a great last day at Zion today and hiked the Riverside Walk and The Narrows. We are packing tonight and pulling up our roots tomorrow as we make the big move to Yellowstone. More to come next time from the Yellowstone KOA.

Cal-Jim and DD#2 in The Narrows today:









Riverside Walk trail:


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

AWESOME JIM !!! Congrats and travel safe !! Enjoy !!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the pics from Zion, brings back last years memories. Only 103 degrees, last year it reached 115









Enjoy the rest of your trip









John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We made it in good order here to West Yellowstone KOA, only 606 miles from Zion River Resort. It was a dandy of a drive. We're here for 7 uninterrupted days so we'll have much time to take in the sights. Got the girls registered in the Jr. Ranger program and are working on their patches. It's not an easy task here! tomorrow we are doing an all day trip to the Tetons. Here's a few pics until next time.

Jim

Kids w/Ranger Randy










Ya gotta go to see Old Faithful, right?!










West Yellowstone KOA - deluxe back-in site at back of property. Nice view!


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

What a great trip for your family! Enjoy the blue sky & great air of Yellowstone and be glad you are missing the smoke that is now California


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

How did I ever miss this post?!? Glad to see you're having fun! Keep the pics coming 'cause that's the closest I'll get to camping myself this month.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice pics. Keep them coming.

Maybe someday.

Brian


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great site! I love the swing...I bet the star gazing is amazing at night!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good grief. After typing up a long report I lost it due to the lousy WiFi at the KOA. I just don't have the heart to type it all over again








I'll Post a few pics if possible shortly.

Jim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

More pics from the trip:

Day trip to the Tetons. It was "OK" but almost 200 miles of driving from West Yellowstone.










All the girls earned their Jr. Ranger badges and were sworn in at the Canyon Village visitor's center. This place is new and excellent. If you like to learn, go there. My girls are the two in white pants.









Black bear walking on the road just south of Mammoth Hot Springs. We have had good luck seeing other bears here too.









DD#2 @ Norris Geyser Basin Today. This is a must see place in the park.









Bison in the road between the west entrance and Madison. They are here every day.










One of several trips accross the Continental Divide. There is still snow up here so we usually jump out and play in it!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Good grief. After typing up a long report I lost it due to the lousy WiFi at the KOA. I just don't have the heart to type it all over again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 
I saw you've been on here awhile and I was looking forward to your latest story...bummer!









*on edit*
I love your photos!
Thanks for taking the time to post them








I can tell by your faces that you're all having a great time!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

We are leaving tues night. Thanks for the tip on Norris Geyser Basin. I just checked it out on the map. Your campground looks awesome and roomy as well. Weare at fishing bridge which is giving mixed reviews. Glad to hear the girls liked working towards the patches.....our girls are excited for this. Thanks again for the great photos and updates.

Cristy


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Jim, we stayed at the exact KOA there outside Yellowstone. But we had an upfront spot right beside the ice cream/coffee stand.








It sounds like your having a great time. Funny..your pix don't look anything like your avatar.







LOL.
Keep em coming, it brings back great memories of freedom last year like we've never experienced. Hope your getting the same sense while you're out there.
What a beautiful family you have. 
Have fun!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Jim,

Please keep the pics coming. I'm enjoying them all!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The final word on Yellowstone.....INDESCRIBABLE


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OMG! That gave me chills! 
Your slideshow was absolutely amazing Jim, thank you so much for sharing that with us


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Dawn. That song became our theme song as we explored the park each day. We were so blown away by the amazing sights and creation on display that often left us speechless. It truly was, Indescribable.

Jim


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

jasonrebecca said:


> Have a safe and fun trip, you will enjoy the snowless Yellowstone I am sure.


Many mango moons ago I was in Yellowstone on June 30...in a blizzard!

Was quite the surprise!

Dan


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for your posts and pictures Jim! They just serve to strengthen my resolve for a cross country trip out that way some day.

And Chris Tomlin is one of my favorites and l love his rendition of that song. SDG Jim!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the slide show Jim. Perfect song choice, and nice job with the pictures.


----------

